# First vertical vivarium



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Just got a 20 gallon high vivarium for easter! Doing a vertical conversion. 

Homemade vents 

Siliconed together

Got the glass cut at Lowes. I'm excited to get this thing going!


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Looks like you're off to a great start... Keep us posted on the build!


----------



## Vinegaroonie (Jul 31, 2015)

You get tanks for Easter? 

The Easter bunny must love you...


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Got a little carried away... and failed to take pictures as I built it, but a got it pretty much finished except for the leaf litter and a few more plants. I am going to the rexpo in Rochester this weekend, so I hope I can find some plants there. It still needs a little work, but here it is right now a couple hours after planting. 
Anybody know of any plants to help with some horizontal climbing space? Might put a slightly larger bromeliad on the back side of the wood. I am open to suggestions!


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

I'll take a picture of the side tomorrow so you can see all of the empty space. It's only my second vivarium so I could still use some help on planting.


----------



## Fingolfin (Jan 31, 2016)

Haha I love it, that was fast!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

If anyone's wondering, the background idea is from Pumilo's 75 gallon build http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...ls.html#/forumsite/20539/topics/76581?page=21
So Pumilo, if you're reading this thanks!
I much prefer it over the great stuff and silicone way.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Here's the side view, you can see the large amount of open space that still needs to be filled. I am hoping some bromeliads will fill the space some more.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

I love that piece of wood! Great job with it.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

Gibbs.JP said:


> I love that piece of wood! Great job with it.


Thanks! I really like it too. I like they way the branch looks when it has the bromeliads mounted to it.


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

I thought I'd update this thread (with lots of pictures) as a lot has happened to this vivarium. I added another background to one side for more plants and I must say it looks 10x better. (Sorry for the glare)

Front view

Some plants were also moved around to fill up space better. And loads more plants were added.
Also got inhabitants for this tank! Courtesy of Mark Pulawski. They are Oophaga Pumilio "Salt Creek". They are my new favorite frog in my collection.
The male on his first day in tank (my favorite picture I've taken of my frogs)

The female (she's more shy but I still see her often)

The male found a nice ledge on some cork near the top to call from)

Second day after being introduced to their home I was greeted with my first ever clutch of eggs!
 Really exciting stuff!
Some development pictures




The female transporting 


Really happy with these guys!


----------



## SuperAWE (Aug 21, 2016)

Wow that is awesome, congrats! Also, great pictures. Keep them coming.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

So cool and so fun, congrats! The tank and frogs look great!


----------



## Jmule (Jul 25, 2015)

SuperAWE said:


> Wow that is awesome, congrats! Also, great pictures. Keep them coming.





Gibbs.JP said:


> So cool and so fun, congrats! The tank and frogs look great!


Thanks guys! 
I got a quick video of the female with a tad on her back during feeding today.
https://youtu.be/VfaMv1pErcU
Also does anybody know if pumilio have different types of calls? I noticed my male will either have the fast paced chirping or he'll do like 1 chirp at a time. Are these the same or are they for a different reason?


----------



## kochizzle (Sep 7, 2016)

Awesome video! I never knew the tads could just hang out on moms back like that. Always thought it was a quick trip from one pool to another. Thanks for the education!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merizma (Aug 8, 2016)

*vertical vivarium*

That looks great. Congrats on the fertile frogs too


----------

